# Riders who make false reports and leave low ratings



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Data. Oh Data. The beauty of data is it can convict you and it can also clear you. Think voice data. Think video data. Think app data. Think app metadata !

Riders or any people who make false police reports will likely face criminal charges along with gaining a reputation of being mentally unstable.

Competition is red hot at the moment in the ride share market. They are all chasing that discretionary spending by riders (customers). A ride share trip gain by one company is a lost to another. And thats lost revenue and earnings.

Uber's arrogance have certainly lost them a lot of friends ! 1.68 billion shares on issue and they offered only 180m shares to the market (IPO). 10.7% ? Uber and the banks are propping up their own share price. 

Can anyone ever trust this company ?


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Nigel L said:


> Data. Oh Data. The beauty of data is it can convict you and it can also clear you. Think voice data. Think video data. Think app data. Think app metadata !
> 
> Riders or any people who make false police reports will likely face criminal charges along with gaining a reputation of being mentally unstable.
> 
> ...


Not saying that I have any high regard for Uber as a company but you might want to learn some basic facts about IPOs. If Uber already had 1.68bn shares on issue to existing investors, the number of shares offered in the IPO was determined by how much they were hoping to raise, the value they set per share, and what they thought the market appetite was because they were issuing *new* shares not selling existing ones. Uber's existing shareholders aren't propping up the share price unless they are queuing up to buy more shares in the market.


----------



## Mark Barnett (Mar 5, 2018)

my daddy said, Uber shares is "just like dogsh**". something about free float ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> Data. Oh Data. The beauty of data is it can convict you and it can also clear you. Think voice data. Think video data. Think app data. Think app metadata !
> 
> Riders or any people who make false police reports will likely face criminal charges along with gaining a reputation of being mentally unstable.
> 
> ...


Quite a few investors, obviously, trust Uber 100%.


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Quite a few investors, obviously, trust Uber 100%.


What choice does an investor actually have with Uber ? None. Trust isn't a choice for these people.

Riders, drivers and members of the community on the other hand have that choice. Uber isn't the only company that operates a ride share business. Or a food delivery business.

Do you really trust them to safeguard your privacy ? Your data ? Everytime you use their app, you reveal something about yourself. Everytime you turn your phone on, you are tracked and stalked by the Uber pervs in San Francisco.

And Uber is a company with lotsa of pervy employees !


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> What choice does an investor actually have with Uber ? None. Trust isn't a choice for these people.
> 
> Riders, drivers and members of the community on the other hand have that choice. Uber isn't the only company that operates a ride share business. Or a food delivery business.
> 
> ...


And your point is???


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

After using Ubereats, my daughter had a weirdo brushed up against her and asked if "she would like to tikka HIS masala" while she was at work ! never seen the person before. so ladies, be wary your next weirdo. may well be an Uber employee or one of his mates !


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

anyone know what "duty of care" means ? for a company full of pervs, why even bother to spend money advertising about their safety using their app. absurd !


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Everytime you turn your phone on, you are tracked and stalked by the Uber pervs in San Francisco.
> 
> And Uber is a company with lotsa of pervy employees !


On what basis do you make this statement? I see you saying it a lot, but I don't see you sourcing your basis for the claim that the company is "full of perverts"


----------



## kooljp (Oct 31, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> On what basis do you make this statement? I see you saying it a lot, but I don't see you sourcing your basis for the claim that the company is "full of perverts"


Google something like "travis kalanick scandals"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> After using Ubereats, my daughter had a weirdo brushed up against her and asked if "she would like to tikka HIS masala" while she was at work ! never seen the person before. so ladies, be wary your next weirdo. may well be an Uber employee or one of his mates !


Who cares! ?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

kooljp said:


> Google something like "travis kalanick scandals"


Oh yeah we know Travis is a &#8230; special sort. But Nigel here is claiming the whole company is just full of perverts and I don't really see any evidence to suggest this is true.


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> On what basis do you make this statement? I see you saying it a lot, but I don't see you sourcing your basis for the claim that the company is "full of perverts"


Uber's "SAFETY" message is simply a misnomer. So be wary when you deal with them. Your data reveals a lot about you to these pervs. Especially your device location data


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Uber's "SAFETY" message is simply a misnomer. So be wary when you deal with them. Your data reveals a lot about you to these pervs. Especially your device location data


Soooooo, still no evidence then?

And no, the safety message is not a misnomer. Because if they do put you at risk, they can be sued. For obvious reasons, they'd probably prefer you not do that.


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> Soooooo, still no evidence then?
> 
> And no, the safety message is not a misnomer. Because if they do put you at risk, they can be sued. For obvious reasons, they'd probably prefer you not do that.


Evidence ? What evidence ? I don't have to proof anything to you.

As any consumer and a law abiding citizen of Australia, where I, my family and Australians spend their money will decide the fate of companies like Uber and Ubereats. Smart people will never blindly follow the herd. All it takes is just one disappointment (pervy behaviour) and that once would be enough !

Ever heard prevention is better than the cure. Only a fool will try to sue a company like Uber and expects to win. Why would anyone bother risking one's safety and personal data with a company like Uber. Their past behaviour speaks for itself.

"tikka HIS masala" huh ? What a perv ! How did they know where my daugther works and what she ordered ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Nigel L said:


> All it takes is just one disappointment (pervy behaviour) and that once would be enough !


What exactly do you classify as a pervy behaviour disappointment? Are you not getting enough pervy behaviour, or too much?

.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Evidence ? What evidence ? I don't have to proof anything to you.


If you're gonna make a claim like that, yeah, you do. You cannot just make a claim that a company employing thousands of people is "full of pervs" and expect to go unchallenged. Last I checked, that was called "slander" and is illegal.



Nigel L said:


> As any consumer and a law abiding citizen of Australia, where I, my family and Australians spend their money will decide the fate of companies like Uber and Ubereats. Smart people will never blindly follow the herd. All it takes is just one disappointment (pervy behaviour) and that once would be enough !


Yes, spend your money wherever you want. But stop trying to make false and unfounded claims because you've got personal beef with a company. It's dodgy enough in regards to its work practices, it doesn't need your help lying about other stuff.



Nigel L said:


> "tikka HIS masala" huh ? What a perv ! How did they know where my daugther works and what she ordered ?


Oh ffs. So you're basing her _probably totally coincidental experience_ with someone who _may or may not_ be an independent contractor of Uber (because you have no evidence they are connected with Uber at all) and making some bullshit claim the company is full of pervs. Take off your tinfoil hat mate, that's going a bit too Malcolm Roberts.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> On what basis do you make this statement? I see you saying it a lot, but I don't see you sourcing your basis for the claim that the company is "full of perverts"


Let me be the first to stand up and say
I'm a dirty old man and I'm proud !!!!


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> If you're gonna make a claim like that, yeah, you do. You cannot just make a claim that a company employing thousands of people is "full of pervs" and expect to go unchallenged. Last I checked, that was called "slander" and is illegal.
> 
> Oh ffs. So you're basing her _probably totally coincidental experience_ with someone who _may or may not_ be an independent contractor of Uber (because you have no evidence they are connected with Uber at all) and making some bullshit claim the company is full of pervs. Take off your tinfoil hat mate, that's going a bit too Malcolm Roberts.


Slander ? What absurdity !

Since when is the truth ever actionable. Food was delivered to the home address but the perv knew where my daugther works. From what it seems, her mobile phone location data had inadvertently revealed her work location.

Who would have access to that location data i wonder ?

Delivery driver (Contractor) or Uber insider / employee ?

Don't like whats written about Uber, don't read it.

Each person's dealing and experience with Uber is different. Pervy staff behaviour will not get you repeat business.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Slander ? What absurdity !


Yes, slander.



Nigel L said:


> Since when is the truth ever actionable. Food was delivered to the home address but the perv knew where my daugther works. From what it seems, her mobile phone location data had inadvertently revealed her work location.


It seems nothing of the sort. It seems like you're a bit paranoid delusional.



Nigel L said:


> Who would have access to that location data i wonder ?
> 
> Delivery driver (Contractor) or Uber insider / employee ?


_*NEITHER*_.



Nigel L said:


> Don't like whats written about Uber, don't read it.


Or, here's a thought, keep your lies to yourself.



Nigel L said:


> Each person's dealing and experience with Uber is different. Pervy staff behaviour will not get you repeat business.


No duh. Good thing there's no evidence of any of it.


----------



## Nigel L (Sep 22, 2017)

Kyanar said:


> Yes, slander.
> 
> It seems nothing of the sort. It seems like you're a bit paranoid delusional.
> 
> ...


How's business these days, Kyanar ?

Nice to see your "reaction" to whats written about Uber.

Slander, Delusional ? huh.

Looks more like the over-"reactions" of a mentally unstable person ?..... Just as the thread's title suggests.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Quite a few investors, obviously, trust Uber 100%.


" FLYING CARS " !


----------



## Melbourne Mod (Oct 30, 2017)

Moved too far off topic and too much sniping


----------

